# Cold Creek Trout Camp



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if this place still exists and is open for fishing? I found their website while looking for places to go fishing online. I tried emailing them, but the mails get returned due to a system error on their end. When I try calling the number they give, it just rings and rings. 

Another question about the place... If it is open, would there be anything biting this time of the year?


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

It Is Still Open I Beleive. Ther Were People Fishing There Lastweek 
When I Went By. I Dont Know If They Are Catching Anything. Have A Good Week. Dande


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You will catch trout in there year round. It just gets really weedy and it's hard to throw a lure or drift a bait towards the mouth.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've fished Cold Creek a long time... way before it was 'commercial'... yes its open, yes you can catch fish there year round, yes after dredging there are more spots to fish it and the fish dont just stack in the 2 areas- thats the good part

now for the bad...
right now not as many fish in it- fall through spring- alot more fish. after going commercial a lot more attention and gets fished a lot more. and the people now almost always keep. if u do go- go mid week and preferrably after a north wind or during- if not too strong.

i recently went on a thursday and fished all day for a 8" bow... i'm not steering you away but i'd try in the fall if u are traveling any distance at all. many people get skunked there including myself often. bring your good equipment- very clear water- i use 4 # and need a rod with good drag system... if u use heavy line u wont get bit- ive never caught anything there on higher than 6# test

Hope the info helps and if u ever want to PM when headn there- i could prolly meet ya. Not a ton of bites usually so its nice to have some convo. Just dont let me get started about how the fishing "used to be" at Cold Creek- i will sound like an old timer : )


----------



## fishingrookie (Jan 25, 2005)

I went there stayed for one night in the July 4th week. I only hooked one perch and several gobies. I did see one guy landed two smaller rainbow trout. Talked to several guys fishing on the dock. They said they came there the July 4th weekend last year; they caught some trout. But this year they had no luck. 

I just started to get into trout fishing this spring. I am from Southeast Michigan. I found out that it is closer for me to come to Ohio to fish trout than to drive to west or northwest michigan to the trout waters. So far I have not caught any trout in Ohio yet, I am sure I will in this fall. 

Just let me know when the fish move in. Let me know if any of you want to fish salmon in Michigan. I am not an expert, but I do know some good places.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Coolwater, what is the constant water temp in Cold Creek? I heard it doesn't freeze up in the winter.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Coolwater and everyone else. I think I'll wait till later in the year to try Cold Creek. 

bassmaniac, their website says that the constant water temp is 48 degrees. It's fed from the "Blue Hole" down in Castalia Oh.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Go to Michigan to fish for trout... give that place a break... or Cleveland area for that matter. Small place and with below average results. Where do I sign up?


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

silkster, id honestly go try the mad river for trout. or the clear for of the mohican for trout. my .02cents


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

bass, yep underwater aquifier constant temp doesn't freeze. i think most all of us are in agreement on this thread- just an ok place to fish now and then. it used to be quite a little gem...

mostly during hardwater i go there to still be able to fish open water.... about it.


----------

